# Nice Baking Soda KH and pH Calculator



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

http://dataguru.org/misc/aquarium/calKH.asp

André


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great calculator' thanks for the link


----------



## Paul_fox (May 4, 2005)

Thats reaslly usefull, does anyone know of a GH calculator?


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice link, that's going on the webpage!


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

FYI Dataguru's calculator website account was recently suspended. Anyone know of another good KH and GH calculator?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi fishstein,

Bummer, it was one of my favorite calculators. I did write down a helpful piece of information from the site however:

1/4 teaspoon NaHCO3 (Baking Soda) will raise 12 gallons 1.0 dkH.

Hope this helps! I guess I am back to math.


----------

